
Defining Roles: CTO and/or VP Engineering - matan_a
https://medium.com/engineering-leadership/defining-roles-cto-and-or-vp-engineering-f1c7563643a3
======
lucasmullens
> And, if the tech cofounder is young, they are the Chief Architect, not the
> CTO.

This should probably be rephrased to refer to experience, not age.

